
A script to manage url with http password and open it in browser - bryan_c
https://github.com/bry-c/url_password_manager
======
bcosynot
This is really cool!

I wrote something similar for internal usage at my place of employment using
selenium and spring shell (we're a Java shop). It automates logging into our
product and also automates some common navigation paths in our product. Very
helpful during development.

~~~
bryan_c
Thank you that you appreciate it. I use it because browser cannot remember
password for one domain. I do not want to use commercial software specially to
store password so I use this script.

